# Failure of speed control board on Trend T3 router



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

The speed control unit on my T3 router has failed. The model is discontinued and replacement 220v units are not available from Trend. Has anybody been able to repair a faulty board?:frown:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pinehunter said:


> The speed control unit on my T3 router has failed. The model is discontinued and replacement 220v units are not available from Trend. Has anybody been able to repair a faulty board?:frown:


welcome to the forums oh nameless one...

fix - only if it's the capacitors...
move to the head of the class and go get ya Bosch...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Electronic speed controls fail. I'm with Stick on getting a Bosch. Very hard to beat the 1617 EVSPK kit, often on sale for $200-$219. This is a 115 volt model, but there are equivalent units in 220 with different model numbers for other countries. You don't state where you're located, but if you let us know, there are probably members in your area who can be more specific in their response.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Stick486 and DesertRatTom

I am dave from Southport UK. Thanks for your replies. I am routing whirligig hubs for garden ornaments. My lightweight setup uses an overhead router from bits of scrap.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

This is my DIY setup for whirligig hubs.

Regards dave


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pinehunter said:


> Hi Stick486 and DesertRatTom
> 
> I am Dave from Southport UK. Thanks for you replies on this matter.


you this Dave???

Dave was bragging to his boss one day, “You know, I know everyone there is to know. Just name someone, anyone, and I know them.”

Tired of his boasting, his boss called his bluff, “OK, Dave, how about Tom Cruise?”

“No dramas boss, Tom and I are old friends, and I can prove it.” So Dave and his boss fly out to Hollywood and knock on Tom Cruise’s door, and Tom Cruise shouts, “Dave! What’s happening? Great to see you! Come on in for a beer!”

Although impressed, Dave’s boss is still skeptical. After they leave Cruise’s house, he tells Dave that he thinks him knowing Cruise was just lucky.

“No, no, just name anyone else,” Dave says.

“President Obama,” his boss quickly retorts.

“Yup,” Dave says, “Old buddies, let’s fly out to Washington,” and off they go. At the White House, Obama spots Dave on the tour and motions him and his boss over, saying, “Dave, what a surprise, I was just on my way to a meeting, but you and your friend come on in and let’s have a beer first and catch up.”

Well, the boss is very shaken by now but still not totally convinced. After they leave the White House grounds he expresses his doubts to Dave, who again implores him to name anyone else.

“Pope Francis,” his boss replies.

“Sure!” says Dave. “I’ve known the Pope for years.” So off they fly to Rome.

Dave and his boss are assembled with the masses at the Vatican’s St. Peter’s Square when Dave says, “This will never work. I can’t catch the Pope’s eye among all these people. Tell you what, I know all the guards so let me just go upstairs and I’ll come out on the balcony with the Pope.” He disappears into the crowd headed towards the Vatican.

Sure enough, half an hour later Dave emerges with the Pope on the balcony, but by the time Dave returns, he finds that his boss has had a heart attack and is surrounded by paramedics. Making his way to his boss’ side, Dave asks him, “What happened?”

His boss looks up and says, “It was the final straw… you and the Pope came out on to the balcony and the man next to me said, ‘Who the hell is that on the balcony with Dave?’


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dave and welcome. It could be capacitors burned out or it could be the potentiometer that changes speeds damaged or it could be a wiring failure in the modulke. If the electronic module has been "potted", that is encapsulated in a resin, then it really doesn't matter which one because you can't get at it to fix it. If you aren't particularly knowledgeable about the wiring then you could take it to a shop and see if they can bypass it which would only give you top speed but better than nothing.

The links to CPO is useless to you. Any machine they sell would be the wrong voltage for your power system. However, the suggestion that if you have to replace your Trend, that you do it with a Bosch is a good one.


----------

